# Theraband Blue Tube Vs 8pc 2040



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to say Im surprised, my daisy f16 with no handle just the frame with trumark clips and 9 inch blue tubes on each side ( same as daisy yellow ) shoots way harder and stronger than the 8 pc 2040 dankung tubes. i noticed it when my bud was shooting the dankung. After one shot from the daisy, we could see the difference. Shooting 3/8 steel, glass marbles and 1/2 steel. Theraband blue tubing outperforms it by a longshot. From everything Ive read online this should not be true? Could the tubes be to short (2040?)
Would 1745 be stronger? When I get a good hole punch im going with 4 pc thera blue and four trumark clips. Cant wait to see how it shoots. I've attached the blue to my dankung OTT and same thing, way stronger and went way further, like 4 times further. Any input much appreciated

Tore


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe the 8 strand is too strong for you to pull back to its optimal elongation. Hit da gym. For real though, don't know, never tried blue or 8 strand.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

No that's not it, i'm 6'4 250 lbs and bench 300 cold.maxing out the bands each time.starting to think speed is not everything...


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Strange


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

8 strand 2040 is too much rubber for that ammo. It won't accelerate fast with light ammo because the excess rubber is stopping it - it weighs more and presents more material to be accelerated. With 8 strand Chinese tube, you're going to want at least .45 lead, if not heavier. You'll get higher speed going to 4-strand. I had the same problem with flats - it's just that the rubber needs to match the projectile. Think of it this way - you're not going to get anywhere very fast by putting the enormous W-16 engine of a Bugatti Veyron in a tiny, light Lotus Elise. It's simply too large to function well. For what you're shooting, I would use 4-strand 1745. That's what I use and it will fling 3/8in steel and marbles like no other. Even the .50 steel is a bit light for this purpose.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

now that may make sense, thanks. Heres a shot from about 40 feet ( with the 8pc 2040 ), it was filled with h2o right below the neck. Theraband blue tube is still better than I think most people give it credit for. My tubing finally broke and when it did it tore but was still attached at the fork after a shot. Oh yeah, the plastic ring was still on the bottle like that.


----------

